# newspaper on heatmat?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Im going to be putting newspaper as substrate in my leos viv. The heat mat is going to be under it, does this pose a risk atall? The heat mat is going to be on a stat so wont be able to overheat.

Thanks.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont have a leo but in my snakes tank its a heat mat in there and i put loads of layers of news paper on it and its really warm not to burn her so newspaper works.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, thought it would be OK but just wanted to check!

Thanks!


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

is newspaper an ok substrate to use? wont the inks effect the gecko at all. i always thought plain paper was best.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I use newspaper in cages with under cage heat mats.
Atually I silocone (sp) the heat mat in place with a glass sheet over it to stop the snakes getting access to them.
Never had a problem.
The print is fine now as they stopped using the "bad" inks years ago.
They might get black off the ink but it is no longer toxic.
Stephen


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Atually I silocone (sp) the heat mat in place with a glass sheet over it to stop the snakes getting access to them.


What does the sp mean here mate????? and how do you mean exactly...the reason i ask is i have a heat mat stuck on outside a glass viv ..but the glass is thick and it does not give off enough heat for the snake inside just wondering if there is a safe way of putting the heat mat inside like if you can glue a perspex sheet over both sides or something and then stick them inside the side of the viv so that the snake does not get direct heat from it but so they can emit enough heat for the snake to be warm enough with out me having to use a thermostat lamp???? just owndering if its an option i can try???


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The (sp) is saying I probably spelt it wrong

I have wood vivs.

I place a heat mat on the floor and then put in a few small wood dowels. These go around the mat, without touching it and around the sides of the cage. They are to form supports. The dowels are about 5mm. I then lay the glass on top of the dowels, so it does not touch the heat mat and silicone it in place.

The silicone makes the area water tight and protects the heater from spillages. 

Once the heat mat is in place it has no reason to move and lasts for years.

With the wood floor being an insulator more of the heat is directed in to the cage.

Hope this helps

Stephen.


----------

